# WTB: Mounting Bracket For Garmin Gps



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

:help: I need a mounting bracket for a Garmin GPS 210 or a 215. Can you help a brother out :help:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

that I can't help you out. Both units are discontinued by Garmim.. Have you tried contacting Garmin? If anyone can help you out, I'd bet they could.

Steve


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

hitechman said:


> that I can't help you out. Bot units are discontinued by Garmim.. Have you tried contacting garmin? If anyone can help you out, I'd betg they could.
> 
> Steve


Thank you for the advice, however Garmin after sales support really sucks.
They keep telling me to go to my local retailer outlet, and they tell me that they can't help me....I will wind up making one which is ok.

Thanks again my friend, Bob


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.mountguys.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RAM-B-138-MA5&click=21


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

try eBay--I see a whole used (and working) unit listed for $13 (but $15 shipping). Might be able to pick one up cheap......worth a try?

Steve


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

hitechman said:


> try eBay--I see a whole used (and working) unit listed for $13 (but $15 shipping). Might be able to pick one up cheap......worth a try?
> 
> Steve


Ty all, I appreciate your help, but still can't find one.. thanks again

Bob


----------



## kitty123 (Sep 6, 2007)

How about this one
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=66845


----------

